# ÁREA DE LAZER > Zona de Colecta >  help..

## Rui da Silva

boas, hoje chegou-me a casa o tanto esperado aqua de 600L.. agora tenho um grande problema, preciso de agua natural.será que alguem me pode indicar a melhor zona para colectar agua..so conheço o guincho, como zona recomendada..mas sem bomba :yb620:  tou desgraçado.. sabem de alguma colecta ja este fim de semana? obrigado desde já..
cumprimentos

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Boas, Rui

Tens a da margem sul se quiseres apareçer, bem sei que é no deserto mas é o que se arranja para sábado. Dá uma olhada ao tópico.

Um abraço

----------

